# Cremina 67 grouphead to boiler seal



## delobe (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, I am replacing my grouphead to boiler seal on my Cremina67. What should I use? Silicone o ring? Teflon gasket 3mm thick? 1.5mm thick? Any help?

Thanks


----------

